# April 22nd 2006 - Do you treat girls different to boys?



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

This question is directed at people who either have, had, or are around both male and female dogs.

Do you treat the girl dogs any differently to the male dogs? Do you expect different things from a boy vs. a girl? I don't mean intentionally, but just the attitude you have towards your "lil girl" or a "lil boy". Are you softer and sweeter with your girl dogs vs. your males? Or vice versa? Or do you treat them both equally? (don't be lying now :lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

admin said:


> This question is directed at people who either have, had, or are around both male and female dogs.
> 
> Do you treat the girl dogs any differently to the male dogs? Do you expect different things from a boy vs. a girl? I don't mean intentionally, but just the attitude you have towards your "lil girl" or a "lil boy". Are you softer and sweeter with your girl dogs vs. your males? Or vice versa? Or do you treat them both equally? (don't be lying now :lol.


I am shocked that my "yes, I'm softer with females" is also the majority answer!

My answer is based on having had only two females, both of whom were soft, easy-going, and totally lacking in aggression and dominance. Both, when I first met each one, rolled over on their backs within seconds of meeting me. Both spent their lives grinning happily. So this has colored my reactions in a very unreasonable and illogical way. I've seen some very aggressive, hard, females since then, but I just haven't owned one yet. I know a long-time SchH trainer who has titled more females than males, too. 

So I didn't lie, but my answer is admittedly stupid.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

no, on both even tough :wink: 

Girls are more possesive towards boss, jealous lil bitches. Boys are more easy going.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Girls are more possesive towards boss, jealous lil bitches. Boys are more easy going.


Yeah but what about dogs? LOL! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

applies to dogs too :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm wondering if this question is really
"Are you softer on girl PUPPIES"  
Mike, you wrote the question, right? If you did in fact make the error in writing dogs, and you meant to say PUPPIES, my vote is most definately soft on both. 

However, if in fact the question is written correctly  
I am (or tend to be) tougher on both. I've owned both.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Of all the dogs I've had, all the females weremuch more willing and much softer in general. All except one Kerry Blue bitch that was the meanes, scrappiest dog I've ever owned.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, the answer I would prefer was not available. I do what needs to be done, regardless of the sex of the dog. Soft or tough is dog specific.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I'm not even talking so much about it relating to the dogs temprement as much as your frame of mind when you're dealing with a girl dog or a boy dog. It's like if you have kids, you're cutesy with the girl (daddy's girl etc) n people tend to be somewhat harder on the boys because they're boys.... I know my frame of mind with Lÿka is alot different than it was with Cujo and still is with Cujo. I treat Lÿka like a girl, n I treat Cujo like a boy because that's how my frame of mind dictates because of my human differentiation between male and female.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Well I'm not even talking so much about it relating to the dogs temprement as much as your frame of mind when you're dealing with a girl dog or a boy dog. It's like if you have kids, you're cutesy with the girl (daddy's girl etc) n people tend to be somewhat harder on the boys because they're boys.... I know my frame of mind with Lÿka is alot different than it was with Cujo and still is with Cujo. I treat Lÿka like a girl, n I treat Cujo like a boy because that's how my frame of mind dictates because of my human differentiation between male and female.


Many people do this.......many don't know they do it, I believe. You at least recognize it!


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

I think its not so easy, a lot of things depend how the dogs caracter is, my female is a real bitch, but I think when she was a little bit softer, you probably treat her different, so its not an easy question.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

It's not really fair to compare a Pomeranian with a German Shepherd, I guess, so even though my answer is honest, it's skewed:

Softer on females.

Of our four dogs, our only female is the Pom - by *far* the smallest - so I tend to be a bit "easier" on her, even when she is bad. I really can't say whether that has more to do with her sex or her size, though.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to say that it depends on the temperment of the dog. My female is tuff and feisty & has been since day one. She is the sweetest dog there is, but has a mind of her own & needs a strond hand. She is extreme drive & a hard bitch that needs and takes a hard correction with out the slightest drop in drive. She is also quick to try to please, but can get tempermental about it too. My male,on the other hand,is very handler
soft & very sensitive about most things. He is also a sweet but strong willed dog, but is biddable. I can correct him verbally as well as with light physical corrections. If I were to correct him with one 1/4 the correction that she takes he would shut down completely. On the other hand he is very strong when doing protection work. So I would not say that I treat my girl girley or my boy hard just because of their sex.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

We have an almost 2 yr. old Black Lab male, along with a 2yr. old Border 
Collie female - both "family pet dogs" - who are treated both identical. They
are both outside dogs (built in kennels, adequate shade, etc  )

They are both VERY soft dogs, and will lick you til your skin starts to peal
away! Now, with my GSD, Sable (5 months, 1 week, 3 days old), whom is 
treated - at least until she proves otherwise - in a "working dog" role, is 
treated  like a princess... And, BTW, she's a crated indoor dog. 

Now here's a bit of honesty... I treat my Sable, yes as a working dog (and
by that, I mean the Ed Frawley way), but she's got to be the most spoiled
out of our 3 dogs 

So, my answer is that I treat both sexes the same, & soft.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a hard one. To be honest I start off for both sexes soft and go up to the level that suits the dog. The trick is knowing when and where that level is. You can loose a good young dog by being too hard.
Good poll question.
Jerry L. Lyda


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alicia Mertz said:


> It's not really fair to compare a Pomeranian with a German Shepherd, I guess, so even though my answer is honest, it's skewed:....Softer on females.....Of our four dogs, our only female is the Pom - by *far* the smallest - so I tend to be a bit "easier" on her, even when she is bad. I really can't say whether that has more to do with her sex or her size, though.


This brings up that kinda related thing.

Now, I know the general public tends to treat small dogs more like babies, and spoil them and allow bad behavior, more than they do big dogs (I mean in general).

Do the people here (serious dog people) do this, too......... honestly?

I do find myself doing it, and I consider myself a pretty good dog person and trainer.

I stop myself, but I wish I didn't have the tendency at all.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I apply the required amount of hardness/softness to the temperment of the dog, not by sex. I got a couple of females that would walk over you if were too soft with them, while some males are quite soft.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I look for completely different things in females than males. If they want to act stupid in the house, like jinxies little trash obsession, she gets it pretty good. Of course she is the kind of female that is really hard, and minor corrections will work, while you are there.........but I have to use a hammer on this one figurativley speaking.

I do not expect the same from a female in the work when it comes to aggression, but prefer a ton of willingness. Corrections are as needed with all dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I handle my dogs according to their temperaments, not their gender. So I'm equally tough on the different dogs, with similar personalities. 

I don't expect exactly the same work from males vs females. I do expect my females to work, and work well, but I think I expect a little more power or aggression from my boys. That said, I do like a female with a little edge who can kick butt


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

well said kadi. i do like females as well. i like a good sharp bitch. but do like the males temp in the bite work.


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm going to say no.
I treat babies differently than adults, but not noticeably females different than males.

This is my first female to work myself (all others have been friend's or family).

I have noticed that the males I've worked with have taken a correction with a laid back attitude (perhaps because it is coming from a female?), while the females I've worked with are offended by inappropriate corrections (in their minds). So I might end up being easier on a female; just because I don't need to get in a bitch fight (me and her)!

Or I might become a smarter handler and find other ways to get what I want!


----------



## Michael Arnold (Oct 19, 2006)

Two females and a male GSD(s). Interesting question. Each has a unique disposition. A snap of the fingers will suffice for one, a bull-horn signalling 'come in earth' for another, sharp commands for yet another.

Highest drive: one of the females. Most laid back: the male. The most dominant and needy [I know, seems like a contradiction]: the other of the females.

I think you can reinforce certain 'expected' behaviors if you aren't careful. Preconceived and/or preconditioned perceptions of how each dog will react not necessarily recognizing the current conditions... Not enough coffee.

Hmmm... Interesting question. I think it is an opportunity to monitor my attitude and behavior in re how I really attend to the personalities of the dogs collectively and each. After all, fair is fair.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it depends on the individual dog...my female is tough & my 'kick your ass' male was very handler soft...my male pup that I have is pretty tough but not as much so as my female. Like I said...for me it depends on the dog. I don't baby my female any more than my males.


----------



## andrew sanderson (Jul 11, 2007)

As has been said in the posts before, I treat mine based on the way they react to corrections. Theres no extra leeway for either sex.

My 6 yr old male gsd is not a nervy dog but does not like being put under pressure so I avoid this. I corrected him hard one time, thinking I was correcting my younger dog (who does need a firm hand) and he crumbled.

My gsd bitch is strong willed but a lot happier to comply so does not take a lot of correction as she is a lot happier to please. I dont know if this is a male/female thing or individual temperaments.

Andrew


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've had the experiences of soft males and hard-as-nails females. I expect males to be soft (but I know it's not always that way!).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I would have to say it depends on the dog really. 

I have three females (2 GSD's and 1 Mal) and four males (1 Bloodhound, 1 Lab, 1 Dutch and 1 GSD)

The BH gets his feelings hurt easily, the lab you could smack with a 2 x 4 and he would still be happy, the Dutch is a hard dog with seperation anxiety, and the GSD is soft, but he is also a pup. 

The older GSD female is scatterbrained but a prong works well, the GSD female pup is going to be and independent bitch (meant regarding personality.....hee hee she is going to be the dog to come back up the line if you piss her off) and the Mal is kind of in the middle unless the correction is unfair.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i *think* i treat both sexes pretty much the same--treatment/handling based on individual temperments rather than gender.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I would say I'm pretty a soft handler :-# Hope no one will sell me a hard dog.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm assuming we are talking working dogs as this is a working dog board, not a pet poodle board. I'm an equal opportunity hard handler, male or female alike will get squashed into pet land, if they aren't a strong dog. Now that I am trying to title and do protection, I don't even look at a soft puppy to bring home.

It looks as though my little female is going to be nastier than her big brother. 

If a dog needs coddling to make it succesfull, it's not a success. I'm picking dogs that can take the pressure, so sex doesn't play into the game.


----------

